# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  perdita inferiore a 1/3 ma capitale sotto il minimo

## shailendra

Non mi è chiara cosa comporta una situazione di questo tipo di una srl: 
a) capitale sociale 10.000 uro
b) perdita di esercizio 3.000 euro
c) nessun altra riserva
Perchè siamo in una situazione in cui la perdita non supera 1/3 del capitale sociale, quindi teoricamente non si dovrebbe fare niente, ma nello stesso tempo il capitale si riduce sotto il minimo legale, quindi si dovrebbe applicare  l'art. 2447 c.c. "per la riduzione del capitale sociale e in conseguente reintegro".
Se bisogna apllicare il disposto dell'art. 2447, bisogna per forza recarsi dal notaio? O ci può essere una assemblea ordinaria dei soci in cui essi deliberano una riserva straordianria per copertura delle perdite?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Non mi è chiara cosa comporta una situazione di questo tipo di una srl: 
> a) capitale sociale 10.000 uro
> b) perdita di esercizio 3.000 euro
> c) nessun altra riserva
> Perchè siamo in una situazione in cui la perdita non supera 1/3 del capitale sociale, quindi teoricamente non si dovrebbe fare niente, ma nello stesso tempo il capitale si riduce sotto il minimo legale, quindi si dovrebbe applicare  l'art. 2447 c.c. "per la riduzione del capitale sociale e in conseguente reintegro".
> Se bisogna apllicare il disposto dell'art. 2447, bisogna per forza recarsi dal notaio? O ci può essere una assemblea ordinaria dei soci in cui essi deliberano una riserva straordianria per copertura delle perdite?

  ciao shailendra
il caso è analogo a un altro thread nel forum
 2446 perdite INFERIORI ad 1/3  tuttavia  tuttavia, se a seguito delle perdite inferiori a 1/3 il patrimonio netto si riduce sotto il limite legale, la società deve ridurre il capitale e contestualmente aumentarlo al di sopra del minimo, oppure provvedere alla trasformazione della societa (art 2447)
Mia tesi verbale assembleare notarile 
Tesi di Filippo mangiapane : é sufficiente che i soci, senza l'intervento del Notaro, deliberino o la rinuncia di crediti o versamento a fondo perduto ovvero una riserva   per riassorbire le perdite
Ad ogni buon conto secondo me OCCORRE un soggetto terzo Notaro che dia contezza degli eventi verificantesi durante la vita della società
saluti
gaia

----------


## shailendra

MI è venuto un'altro dubbio. Ma il mino del capitale sociale delle Srl è ancora 10.000 €uro? Perchè se si possono costituire Srl, seppure semplificate, con 1 €uro di capitale sociale, forse allora adesso il minimo è 1 €uro?

----------


## GaiaMichela

> MI è venuto un'altro dubbio. Ma il mino del capitale sociale delle Srl è ancora 10.000 €uro? Perchè se si possono costituire Srl, seppure semplificate, con 1 €uro di capitale sociale, forse allora adesso il minimo è 1 €uro?

  ciao 
quelle cui tu fai riferimento sono le Srls  con capitale di 1 euro
il capitale minimo di una Srl é di 10.000 euro
gaia

----------


## shailendra

> ciao 
> quelle cui tu fai riferimento sono le Srls  con capitale di 1 euro
> il capitale minimo di una Srl é di 10.000 euro
> gaia

  Uhm .... in realtà il d.l. 28/6/13 n. 76 converito in legge 99 del 9/8/2013 ha anche introdotto la possibilità di costituire una Srl ordinaria con capitale inferiore ai 10 mila €uro, con l'unica limitazione di destinare a riserva legale il quinto degli utili fino al raggiungimeto dei 10 mila €uro. Quindi anche una Srl ordinaria adesso può avere una capitale sociale di 1 €uro. Non capisco se questo fatto incida anche sul discorso della riduzione di 1/3 del capitale sociale, reintegro e tutti i discorsi che sappiamo. Secono me praticamente questo decreto togli valore a tutte queste normative, però volevo un confronto con lgi utenti del forum su questo

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Uhm .... in realtà il d.l. 28/6/13 n. 76 converito in legge 99 del 9/8/2013 ha anche introdotto la possibilità di costituire una Srl ordinaria con capitale inferiore ai 10 mila €uro, con l'unica limitazione di destinare a riserva legale il quinto degli utili fino al raggiungimeto dei 10 mila €uro. Quindi anche una Srl ordinaria adesso può avere una capitale sociale di 1 €uro. Non capisco se questo fatto incida anche sul discorso della riduzione di 1/3 del capitale sociale, reintegro e tutti i discorsi che sappiamo. Secono me praticamente questo decreto togli valore a tutte queste normative, però volevo un confronto con lgi utenti del forum su questo

  ciao carissima
rettifico
ti segnalo lo studio 892 del CNN:  cito "Una Srl ordinaria, per effetto delle perdite subite, ha un capitale inferiore a 10.000 euro ex art 2482 ter  deve provvedere alla riduzione e al contemporaneo
aumento? (Oppure trasformazione o scioglimento?)"
NO, ma deve, in ogni caso, deliberare la riduzione del capitale sociale, che
diventa successivamente compreso tra 1 euro e 10.000 euro. ex 
Questo é sacrosanto..
gaia 
ps ecco lo studio http://www.diritto24.ilsole24ore.com...tariato%20.pdf

----------


## drfilman

> ciao shailendra
> il caso è analogo a un altro thread nel forum
>  2446 perdite INFERIORI ad 1/3  tuttavia  tuttavia, se a seguito delle perdite inferiori a 1/3 il patrimonio netto si riduce sotto il limite legale, la società deve ridurre il capitale e contestualmente aumentarlo al di sopra del minimo, oppure provvedere alla trasformazione della societa (art 2447)
> Mia tesi verbale assembleare notarile 
> Tesi di Filippo mangiapane : é sufficiente che i soci, senza l'intervento del Notaro, deliberino o la rinuncia di crediti o versamento a fondo perduto ovvero una riserva   per riassorbire le perdite
> Ad ogni buon conto secondo me OCCORRE un soggetto terzo Notaro che dia contezza degli eventi verificantesi durante la vita della società
> saluti
> gaia

  La mia tesi non è esattamente questa.
Io dico che se nel patrimonio sussistono le riserve, allora la perdita prima intacca queste e solo dopo arriva a intaccare il capitale. Quindi se vi è capienza di riserve non serve andare dal notaio e si usano quelle.
Se le riserve non vi sono e le perdite intaccano il capitale in modo rilevante secondo il cc allora bisogna agire sul capitale sociele e, in quel caso, il notaio è imprescindibile. 
Il mio consiglio nell'altro post era quello di creare (finché si può) le condizioni per patriminializzare la società costituendo le riserve in A7 prima di chudere l'esercizio in modo che nello stesso bilancio risulti integro il CS 
Filippo Mangiapane

----------


## shailendra

> La mia tesi non è esattamente questa.
> Io dico che se nel patrimonio sussistono le riserve, allora la perdita prima intacca queste e solo dopo arriva a intaccare il capitale. Quindi se vi è capienza di riserve non serve andare dal notaio e si usano quelle.
> Se le riserve non vi sono e le perdite intaccano il capitale in modo rilevante secondo il cc allora bisogna agire sul capitale sociele e, in quel caso, il notaio è imprescindibile. 
> Il mio consiglio nell'altro post era quello di creare (finché si può) le condizioni per patriminializzare la società costituendo le riserve in A7 prima di chudere l'esercizio in modo che nello stesso bilancio risulti integro il CS 
> Filippo Mangiapane

  Scusate se insisto, ma non sono molto esperto di questioni societarie. Allora, io potrei ad esempio, fare un verbale di assemblea il 15 marzo, in cui i soci, in previsioni della perdita del 2015, decidono di costituire una riserva, ad esempio, di 20 mila €uro. Ovviamente, al momento di approvazione del bilancio, i soldi non sarebbero ancora stati versati, però ci sarebbe già stata la delibera. Può bastare questo stratagemma ed entro quando dovrebbero poi essere versati realmente i soldi in banca? Grazie

----------


## drfilman

> Scusate se insisto, ma non sono molto esperto di questioni societarie. Allora, io potrei ad esempio, fare un verbale di assemblea il 15 marzo, in cui i soci, in previsioni della perdita del 2015, decidono di costituire una riserva, ad esempio, di 20 mila €uro. Ovviamente, al momento di approvazione del bilancio, i soldi non sarebbero ancora stati versati, però ci sarebbe già stata la delibera. Può bastare questo stratagemma ed entro quando dovrebbero poi essere versati realmente i soldi in banca? Grazie

  No. Non va bene.
Per iscrivere la riserva (OIC28) il versamento deve essere già stato effettuato.
FM 
(PS: il 15 marzo la perdita si è già realizzata da un pezzo,... non siamo affatto in una fase di previsione :-)

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Scusate se insisto, ma non sono molto esperto di questioni societarie. Allora, io potrei ad esempio, fare un verbale di assemblea il 15 marzo, in cui i soci, in previsioni della perdita del 2015, decidono di costituire una riserva, ad esempio, di 20 mila uro. Ovviamente, al momento di approvazione del bilancio, i soldi non sarebbero ancora stati versati, però ci sarebbe già stata la delibera. Può bastare questo stratagemma ed entro quando dovrebbero poi essere versati realmente i soldi in banca? Grazie

  no purtroppo non basta  secondo me...
e anche il mitico Filippo sarebbe d'accordo: al momento della delibera si dovrebbero contestualmente versare i soldi per poter darne contezza nel verbale..

----------


## CAPPELLI

Ciao, ti indico come devi scrivere sul verbale di asseblea:  
delibera 
-	di approvare il Bilancio relativo all’esercizio sociale chiuso il 31/12/2015, così come predisposto dall’Amministratore Unico, che evidenzia un risultato negativo di Euro (.................);
-	di approvare la proposta dell’amministratore unico che prevede la copertura della perdita dell’esercizio corrente pari ad Euro (..............) e delle perdite portate a nuovo di euro (.............se sono presenti)  con il versamento di danaro nelle casse sociali tale da soddisfare il ripianamento della perdita dell’esercizio e delle perdite portate a nuovo, procedendo così, alla ricostituzione del capitale sociale al minimo legale, evitando gli effetti dell’art. 2484 n. 4 cod. civ. e dell’art. 2447 – 2482 ter cod. civ.;
 -	di conferire ampia delega all’Amministratore Unico, per tutti gli adempimenti di legge connessi. 
Con il verbale scritto in questo modo non ci sono problemi di notaio. 
NB La questione deve essere valutata attentamente e l'organo amministrativo deve fare la relazione ai sensi dell’articolo 2482 bis del Codice Civile e provvedere all'iscrizione nel registro imprese della dichiarazione, dello stesso organo amministrativo, che accerta la causa verificatasi di scioglimento (art. 2484 comma 3 c.c.), stante il preciso obbligo posto a carico dell'amministratore dall'art. 2485 comma 1, al fine di evitare la responsabilità solidale prevista da tale norma. 
Ti riepilogo: 
Perdita d’esercizio –  Si verifica una perdita nel capitale sociale della società quando il valore del patrimonio netto risulta inferiore rispetto al capitale sottoscritto in sede di costituzione della società o di successivi aumenti. Le perdite che si originano nel corso dell’esercizio e che si aggiungono a quelle di esercizi precedenti, intaccano il capitale sociale se sono tali da superare e quindi assorbire l’ammontare dei seguenti elementi patrimoniali:
•	Riserve: Facoltative, Statutarie, Fondi di rivalutazione monetaria, Riserva Legale, Riserva sovrapprezzo azioni;
•	Versamenti dei soci eventualmente effettuati, in conto capitale o in conto futuro aumento capitale;
•	Gli utili portati a nuovo oppure gli utili di periodo.
L’organo amministrativo, che vigila sull’andamento della gestione societaria, deve accertare prontamente il manifestarsi della perdita. Tale accertamento può aversi sia in sede di redazione del bilancio di esercizio che nel corso dell’esercizio.
PERDITE INFERIORI AD 1/3 DEL CAPITALE SOCIALE
Quando si verifica una perdita inferiore ad 1/3 del capitale sociale non è previsto alcun obbligo legale di adottare provvedimenti per riassorbirla. Finché la perdita non supera il suddetto limite, essa può infatti essere riportata a nuovo senza limiti di tempo.
L’organo amministrativo è libero di convocare l’assemblea straordinaria per ridurre il capitale sociale e l’assemblea ha facoltà di approvare o respingere la richiesta. Tuttavia, se a seguito delle perdite inferiori a 1/3 il patrimonio netto si riduce sotto il limite legale, la società deve ridurre il capitale e contestualmente aumentarlo al di sopra del minimo, oppure provvedere alla trasformazione della società.
L’organo amministrativo deve o può adottare diversi provvedimenti a seconda del momento in cui la perdita venga accertata:
•	alla chiusura dell’esercizio: deve convocare l’assemblea ordinaria per approvare il bilancio. Può convocare un assemblea straordinaria mettendo all’ordine del giorno i provvedimenti che ritiene necessari sulla riduzione;
•	nel corso dell’esercizio: se lo ritiene opportuno, può convocare l’assemblea straordinaria per deliberare in merito ai provvedimenti relativi alla riduzione, rendendo edotti i soci dell’effettivo stato patrimoniale della società.
PERDITE SUPERIORI AD 1/3 CHE NON INTACCANO IL CAPITALE MINIMO
Accertato che il capitale sociale, in conseguenza di perdite, è diminuito di oltre 1/3, senza però ridursi al di sotto del minimo legale, l’organo amministrativo deve:
•	Predisporre una relazione sulla  situazione patrimoniale comunicando poi tale documento all’organo di controllo e depositando presso la sede sociale per permettere ai soci di esaminarlo;
•	Convocare un assemblea, ordinaria o straordinaria, a seconda delle decisioni che si ritiene debbano essere adottate, perché provveda a deliberare la riduzione del capitale, il riassorbilento delle perdite o il rinvio della decisione all’esercizio successivo.
Se all’esercizio successivo le perdite non sono scese a meno di 1/3, gli amministratori devono convocare l’assemblea perché questa approvi il bilancio e riduca il capitale in proporzione delle perdite accertate.
PERDITE SUPERIORI AD 1/3 CHE INTACCANO IL CAPITALE MINIMO
Se la società subisce perdite di oltre 1/3 di capitale per effetto delle quali è intaccato il capitale minimo, gli amministratori devono convocare senza indugio l’assemblea per deliberare la riduzione del capitale e il contemporaneo aumento ad una cifra non inferiore al minimo. In alternativa l’assemblea può essere chiamata a deliberare la trasformazione della società.
Anche in questo caso gli amministratori devono presentare all’assemblea una relazione sulla situazione patrimoniale della società. L’assemblea, che si svolge in presenza del notaio e decide con le maggioranze previste per le modifiche dell’atto costitutivo, può deliberare, in alternativa:
•	la riduzione e il contemporaneo aumento del capitale ad una cifra non inferiore al minimo: ai soci spetta in tal caso il diritto d’opzione in proporzione alle partecipazioni possedute. Se le perdite sofferte erano pari o superiori al capitale l’aumento deve essere deliberato per un importo tale da riportare il capitale effettivo al minimo legale;
•	la trasformazione della società: tale decisione deve avere il consenso dei soci che con la trasformazione assumono la responsabilità illimitata. I soci assenti e dissenzienti o astenuti alla decisione di trasformazione hanno il diritto di recesso dalla società;
Nel caso in cui l’assemblea vada deserta o se non adotta alcuna delle suddette decisioni, la società si scioglie e gli amministratori devono adottare le misure necessarie per la liquidazione della società.  
Luca Cappelli

----------


## Gianluca875

In merito alle ultime delibere da te indicate ho una domanda:  
nel caso in cui le perdite si siano verificate per due esercizi consecutivi mentre nel terzo si sia registrato un attivo ma non permettendo comunque il recupero del valore minimo del capitale sociale, è possibile osservare queste stesse delibere in sede ordinaria di approvazione dei bilanci dell'ultimo triennio o visto che la passività si registra da diverso tempo risulterebbe una ulteriore mancanza da parte dell'amministratore? Ovviamente non è stata adottata nessuna azione specifica in merito agli artt. 2447 e 2482 negli esercizi precedenti.

----------


## barone

Buongiorno, mi riaggancio a questo vecchio forum...
Ho il problema di una srl con capitale sociale 10000 che chiude l'esercizio con una perdita che azzera il c.s. e hanno un verbale di delibera versamenti soci a copertura, versamenti che però non hanno ad oggi ancora effettuato ma faranno a breve.
Posso in bilancio a fine esercizio registrare i versamenti (futuri) in qualche modo? Tipo crediti a versamenti in conto capitale? Altrimenti?
Male minore?
Grazie.... :EEK!:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Buongiorno, mi riaggancio a questo vecchio forum...
> Ho il problema di una srl con capitale sociale 10000 che chiude l'esercizio con una perdita che azzera il c.s. e hanno un verbale di delibera versamenti soci a copertura, versamenti che però non hanno ad oggi ancora effettuato ma faranno a breve.
> Posso in bilancio a fine esercizio registrare i versamenti (futuri) in qualche modo? Tipo crediti a versamenti in conto capitale? Altrimenti?
> Male minore?
> Grazie....

  Annotare alla data della delibera (nell'esercizio della perdita)) l'obbligo di eseguire dei versamenti in c/capitale per controbilanciare la perdita sulla quale l'assemblea di successiva indizione dovrà pronunciarsi, pur non eseguendo contemporaneamente i versamenti, stride con la necessità di compensare la perdita sin dall'anno della sua formazione, ma bisogna riconoscere che la perdita contabile è un risultato matematico che richiede l'approvazione  dell'assemblea per diventare perdita d'esercizio. Alcune poste contenute nel progetto di bilancio redatto dall'organo amministrativo potrebbero contenere errori matematici o errori di stima, che devono essere vagliate dall'assemblea. Nel periodo che va dalla chiusura dell"'esercizio alla data della delibera di  convocazione e di successiva o di non approvazione del progetto del bilancio i versamenti non eseguiti al 31/12 o antecedentemente potrebbero essere eseguiti dando concretezza a quello che si è deliberato. È una tesi che potrebbe essere utilizzata e che non andrebbe difesa da possibili eccezioni di diritto nel momento in cui saranno sollevate, perché a quella data essi avranno trovato concreta applicazione.

----------


## barone

La ringrazio molto, ma se ho capito bene devono versali prima del verbale di approvazione del bilancio? Perchè al 30.04 non sono stati ancora versati...
E comunque la delibera nel 2017 e la relativa scrittura nel 2017 dell'accantonamento versamenti fa fatta? Se sì, come è meglio farla? 
Grazie davvero....

----------

